# Coolest car names and Worst car names



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Let's hear em!

Best: Santana, Gypsy Rose


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

best: like a pimp


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Shake dem haters off :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> best: like a pimp


Fuck. I was gonna post that!!!!! Lmao.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone remember that shitty euro, I think a sentra maybe, that went by the name of ' Kill or be killed you know the deal *****'?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> Anyone remember that shitty euro, I think a sentra maybe, that went by the name of ' Kill or be killed you know the deal *****'?


Hahahaha that lil purple one right?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Ese Caqui said:


> Hahahaha that lil purple one right?


yeah thats it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

best 
Sex Pistol
LA Woman
Perfect Score
99 Problems
Ceritified Gangsta
Santana


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

i gotta say the best was perfect score because that car actually probably had a perfect score in vegas.. something only done once by cassanova rip


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Anyone remember that shitty euro, I think a sentra maybe, that went by the name of ' Kill or be killed you know the deal *****'?


It's the coolest and the worse name at the same time you gotta admit


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

BEST:
GANGSTER OF LOVE


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MIRACLE said:


> BEST:
> GANGSTER OF LOVE


maurice was cooler


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> maurice was cooler


waaaahhh waaaahhh


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I like "stairway to heaven"


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Dressed to kill


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Cocaine


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Anyone remember that shitty euro, I think a sentra maybe, that went by the name of ' Kill or be killed you know the deal *****'?


hold up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the progression of kill or be killed headlight in a 2 year time span

2009










2011


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I knew my main man skim would fully understand and appreciate the all too real chilling message that this car build represents. This car tells a story that white corporate America does not want the public to know. The struggle of these streets. Comin up short at the end of the month. The chrome (mini truck fender trim) bill before the rice a ronis. ****** tryin to gank your bolt ons and then they go thru the drive thru and be ordering a double burger with cheese. ****** snitching and giving the tapes to 5-o when you shot the ko- reans at the corner store.
This how we live and it's all we know


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

manu samoa said:


> I knew my main man skim would fully understand and appreciate the all too real chilling message that this car build represents. This car tells a story that white corporate America does not want the public to know. The struggle of these streets. Comin up short at the end of the month. The chrome (mini truck fender trim) bill before the rice a ronis. ****** tryin to gank your bolt ons and then they go thru the drive thru and be ordering a double burger with cheese. ****** snitching and giving the tapes to 5-o when you shot the ko- reans at the corner store.
> This how we live and it's all we know


THIS^^


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Skim said:


> hold up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

THIS IS WHY IM HOT? THERE WAS WAY TOO MUCH GOOD SHIT TO WITNESS AT THAT ONE SPOT THAT DAY.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Fuck, some people are fuckin goofy as fuck!


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Skim said:


> hold up


Oh shit almost forgot about this one .
That plaque is also one of the most original ones I've ever seen .


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dam…can't quit laughing. This page made me feel better. Man I remember when you were the shit if you had some bolt ons. My homie back in the day had some bolt ons with red spokes on layaway for like 5 months. And then he got them out and that night they jacked the spinner off them. .… still laughing.


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

That plaque is gangsta. He knew everybody knew that shit was aluminum tape and cardboard. And still rolled that shit..…now thats gangsta.


----------



## seth9110 (Mar 28, 2012)

I think your post is very useful !


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

SUN GODDESS!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SIMPLE GREEN !! IT WORKS FOR ME !!:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Bustin out in your town..comin for that CROWN.


































































:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

texas


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> texas


Gotta love your fine Canadian Edumacation huh! :uh: License plate clearly says Arkansas!  :nicoderm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

817.TX. said:


> Gotta love your fine Canadian Edumacation huh! :uh: License plate clearly says Arkansas!  :nicoderm:


Arkansas=non mesquite texans


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

817.TX. said:


> Gotta love your fine Canadian Edumacation huh! :uh: License plate clearly says Arkansas!  :nicoderm:


hes just savin money on insurance

that shit is built in texas :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> hes just savin money on insurance
> 
> that shit is built in texas :nicoderm:


:burn: :nicoderm:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess imma hater cause I fuckin hate that shit, that's a nice caprice and that fool just fucked it up, probably needs attention like a mo fucca!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

baldylatino said:


> I guess imma hater cause I fuckin hate that shit, that's a *nice caprice *and that fool just fucked it up, probably needs attention like a mo fucca!


:burn::burn::burn::burn::burn::burn::burn::burn::burn::burn::burn::burn::burn::burn::burn::burn:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Any car from the sixties when it's name starts with the word sick..... Example: sick deuce ,sick six. U get the point. It's played out so :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

worst names
Scarface
Capone
Anything mafia sounding
Anything referring to Tupac
Any car named with no real theme, ex. base white car being called color of love. stupid shit like that.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Nice caprice? Seriously?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

manu samoa said:


> I knew my main man skim would fully understand and appreciate the all too real chilling message that this car build represents. This car tells a story that white corporate America does not want the public to know. The struggle of these streets. Comin up short at the end of the month. The chrome (mini truck fender trim) bill before the rice a ronis. ****** tryin to gank your bolt ons and then they go thru the drive thru and be ordering a double burger with cheese. ****** snitching and giving the tapes to 5-o when you shot the ko- reans at the corner store.
> This how we live and it's all we know


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Skim said:


> hold up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

Worst = "Suicide Blonde".


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsdown: LOOK DOWN AT MY INFO! DAT TELLS IT ALL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

817.TX. said:


> Bustin out in your town..comin for that CROWN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whut wuz dis dude smokin wow!


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

back 2 da thread mine iz name hartbraker


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

/ topic


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

Why isn't Fundi truck in here yet? :dunno:


----------

